# I'll be up in CM this weekend



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I'll be at my old stomping grounds this weekend,
anywhere from the canal to the bunker...anybody gonna be out?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cape May*

check your pm's.


----------

